# Instanzen von *.war Dateien auslesen und steuern.



## Ustinov (9. Jun 2006)

Hi @all, 

Wie kann man unter JBoss bzw. Tomcat alle Instanzen von schon "deployed" Applicationen (*.war)
auslesen und diese steuern?

Mit steuern meine ich starten und stoppen?


Gruss Slawa.


----------



## Ustinov (12. Jun 2006)

Tja, 

schade das es keiner weisst.


----------



## bronks (12. Jun 2006)

rtfm

Das dürfte hier eigentlich jeder wissen. Nur fehlt sehr oft die nötige Motivation, den Leuten so grundlegende Sachen aus der dem Tomcat beiliegenden Anleitung vorzulesen.


----------



## Ustinov (12. Jun 2006)

Danke,

irgendwie fühle ich mich jetzt blöd!  :cry: 

Ich habe mehere Bücher durchgeblättert und die online-Doku. von Jboss durchgesucht,

aber nix passendes gefunden.

Kann mir jemand vieleicht ein link hier posten?


Gruss Slawa.


----------



## bronks (12. Jun 2006)

Nagut 

Hier der Link zur lokalen Doku vom Tomcat 5.5.12: http://localhost:8080/tomcat-docs/manager-howto.html#Start an Existing Application


----------

